

JQuery 1.5 Released - digitalclubb
http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.5.js

======
jeresig
Thanks everyone! The full blog post and release notes will be coming later
this afternoon (EST).

~~~
mgw
<http://blog.jquery.com/2011/01/31/jquery-15-released/>

------
m0th87
Linking directly to the source, that's true Hacker News style :)

~~~
iconfinder
All I needed was the source to see what changes were made :)

------
robin_reala
I guess there’s be a blog post coming up soonish, but for me the big deal is
integration of a templating language. We experimented with the MS-written
templating plugin that’s now been integrated and it seems pretty good.

~~~
jashkenas
Beware of Microsoft's jQuery-tmpl templates, if you care about being able to
render your views with reasonable performance. You can benchmark 'em yourself
here:

<http://jsperf.com/dom-vs-innerhtml-based-templating/73>

TL, Didn't Benchmark: Two orders of magnitude slower (approx) than other
engines. On the iPad, for example, jQuery-tmpl was able to render a small
template 181 times in a second, whereas Eco, at the other end of the scale,
was able to render the same template 11,549 times.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
I don't see why its relevant how fast it can render templates: Wouldn't
anything more than once or twice a second be sufficient for general needs?

Edit: I also want to point out that the linked page above is user editable,
and allows remotely hosted javascript (by design). Beware :/

~~~
jashkenas
In JS web apps, the most common speed constraint you'll encounter is how fast
you can render views and update the DOM. Imagine trying to render 500 list
items ... say, contacts in an address book -- you don't really want that to
take 3 seconds on an iPad. If it works for your needs, that's fantastic, but
it's nice to be aware of the performance relative to alternatives that
accomplish the same goal.

------
bdclimber14
The real question now is: When will Google APIs have this hosted on their CDN
for developers to use?

~~~
ryankirkman
If you don't mind another CDN, Microsoft seems to be hosting it:
<http://ajax.aspnetcdn.com/ajax/jquery/jquery-1.5.min.js> (that domain is
cookie-less too)

~~~
davej
This is incorrect, Google's CDN is cookie-less too.

    
    
        $ curl -I https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.4/jquery.min.js
        HTTP/1.1 200 OK
        Content-Type: text/javascript; charset=UTF-8
        Last-Modified: Mon, 15 Nov 2010 20:40:52 GMT
        Date: Mon, 31 Jan 2011 20:03:57 GMT
        Expires: Tue, 31 Jan 2012 20:03:57 GMT
        Vary: Accept-Encoding
        X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
        Server: sffe
        Cache-Control: public, max-age=31536000
        Age: 51530
        Transfer-Encoding: chunked

~~~
ryankirkman
You misunderstood me. You can access the Microsoft CDN from two domains:
microsoft.com and aspnetcdn.com. The former has cookies, the latter does not.

From
[http://www.asp.net/ajaxlibrary/cdn.ashx#ajaxmicrosoftcom_ren...](http://www.asp.net/ajaxlibrary/cdn.ashx#ajaxmicrosoftcom_renamed_to_ajaxaspnetcdncom_8):

 _The CDN used to use the microsoft.com domain name and has been changed to
use the aspnetcdn.com domain name. This change was made to increase
performance because when a browser referenced the microsoft.com domain it
would send any cookies from that domain across the wire with each request. By
renaming to a domain name other than microsoft.com performance can be
increased by as much to 25%. Note ajax.microsoft.com will continue to function
but ajax.aspnetcdn.com is recommended._

~~~
davej
Ah, ok. Thanks for clarifying.

------
jared314
<http://bugs.jquery.com/roadmap>

~~~
steverb
<http://bugs.jquery.com/milestone/1.5>

~~~
catshirt
[http://bugs.jquery.com/query?type=feature&component=unfi...](http://bugs.jquery.com/query?type=feature&component=unfiled&milestone=1.5&or&component=unfiled&type=enhancement&milestone=1.5&group=status&col=id&col=summary&col=type&col=owner&col=priority&col=version&col=resolution&desc=1&order=type)

------
emef
Very readable code, I'm sure I could learn a lot by perusing it :)

~~~
masklinn
If you want to do that, I recommend starting by watching Paul Irish's "10
Things I Learned from the jQuery Source" [0] and "11 More Things I Learned
from the jQuery Source" [1] as he does exactly that.

There's also jQuery Deconstructed [2] to navigate the jQuery source in... an
interesting manner.

[0] [http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-
jquer...](http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source/)

[1] [http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-
the-...](http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source/)

[2]
[http://www.keyframesandcode.com/resources/javascript/deconst...](http://www.keyframesandcode.com/resources/javascript/deconstructed/jquery/)

~~~
emef
Wow thanks, I'll read through those first.

------
purephase
Excellent news. My kudos to the jQuery team. Great work.

------
ladon86
Does anyone know what the new features of this version are? I can't wait for
the blog post and haven't been following development closely :)

~~~
masklinn
The jQuery 1.5b1 announcement is probably a good start, it lists _a lot_ of
stuff (though not all new features, in fact most of it is bugfixes from 1.4):
[http://blog.jquery.com/2011/01/14/jquery-1-5-beta-1-released...](http://blog.jquery.com/2011/01/14/jquery-1-5-beta-1-released/)

The most important new features are probably: the rewritten $.ajax [0] which
returns a promise [1] in the manner of e.g. Mochikit and the subclassable
jQuery object [2]

[0] [http://blog.jquery.com/2010/12/28/jquery-community-
updates-f...](http://blog.jquery.com/2010/12/28/jquery-community-updates-for-
december-2010/)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promise_(programming)>

[2]
[https://github.com/deadlyicon/jquery/commit/4024e67d0f352e4a...](https://github.com/deadlyicon/jquery/commit/4024e67d0f352e4a095f93456bc8e6da63e10759)

